# New Howler



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Some members might have seen the dowel call I made in the thread "make your own calls". Well today I decided to go ahead and make one a little nicer. This is the easiest howler I think there is, you just put the call in your mouth and blow. There is no need in putting pressure with your lips or tongue like other howlers that use a diaphragm or latex band I didnt have my laptop at the shop when I got it done so I will try and post some sound clips tomorrow with different bands in the pic.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes. A call for dummies. Hey! That's me!


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

That looks good PW!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great call PW!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking mighty fine, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I might even make another one and give it away on here.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice call Ed ! Very innovative.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are the sound files

View attachment green band.mp3


View attachment grey band.mp3


View attachment purple band.mp3


View attachment white band.mp3


----------

